# Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt



## Anglerboard-Team (13. März 2006)

> Werbung
> 
> *Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet vom 18.05. bis 21.05. statt*
> 
> ...



Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>>


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Warum kommt die Info erst jetzt wo die "guten Kutter" schon alle ausgebucht sind?? Wird jetzt versucht übers Anglerboard die weniger beliebten Kutter voll zu bekommen??? 
Fair wäre es gewesen wenn auf allen Kuttern noch freie Plätze an beiden Tagen frei gewesen wären. 
Da mein Lieblingskutter schon an beiden Tagen ausgebucht ist werde ich nicht dran teilnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



> Warum kommt die Info erst jetzt wo die "guten Kutter" schon alle ausgebucht sind?? Wird jetzt versucht übers Anglerboard die weniger beliebten Kutter voll zu bekommen???


Weil wir das erst bringen können wenn wir die Infos kriegen, die kam gestern abend, also wurde sie heute morgen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Hallo Thomas,
das war auch keine Kritik an das Anglerboard sondern an den Veranstalter.
Erst schauen ob man die Kutter voll bekommt und wenn nicht kann man ja immer noch eine Anzeige im Anglerboard schalten. So nicht!!! #d #d #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

So wie ich das mitbekommen hat das aber auch gedauert bis das alles klar war, ist ja kein Pappenstiel sowas zu organisieren.

Zudem hat ja Gott sei Dank jeder einen anderen "Lieblingskutter", für einige vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit mit einem anderen Kutter mal zu fahren.

Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass es das Dorschfestival weiter gibt und werde auch auf jeden Fall für einen Tag da sein - wenngleich wohl nur für die Berichterstattung und nicht zum Angeln:-((((


----------



## Wiagra1 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Peinlich peinlich für den ehemaligen Veranstalter!

Tja das mit den belegten Kuttern ist wohl ein Problem... aber... viele
haben ihre Plätze letztes Jahr schon "reserviert" 

Sind wir mal froh dass das Dorschfestival überhaupt stattfindet! Das war ja ein richtiges hick hack...

also... auch mal andre Kutter testen!


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das mitbekommen hat das aber auch gedauert bis das alles klar war, ist ja kein Pappenstiel sowas zu organisieren.


 
Dieses bestreitet ja auch keiner. 
Ich finde es persönlich eben nicht gut dass das Anglerboard erst von der Veranstaltung erfahren hat *nachdem *schon einige Kutter ausgebucht sind. 
Ob jetzt mein Lieblingskutter zu den ausgebuchten gehört oder auch nicht ist in diesem Falle doch völlig egal. 
Warum wurde das Anglerboard nicht informiert als es bekannt war das die Veranstaltung wieder ausgetragen wird??? Wie schon erwähnt kommt es mir vor als wenn das Anglerboard (die Boardies) die unverkäuflichen Plätze einnehmen sollen.

*Achja, das Anglerboard wird ja als Partner des Events aufgeführt und alleine deshalb ist es schon sehr verwunderlich das Ihr nicht gleich Bescheid bekommen habt.* 

Aber letztendlich ist es ja jeden selber überlassen ob er die noch vorhandenen Restplätze buchen möchte oder auch nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Wiagra1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja das mit den belegten Kuttern ist wohl ein Problem... aber... viele haben ihre Plätze letztes Jahr schon "reserviert"


 
Wie kann man ein Jahr vorher reservieren wenn es gar nicht feststeht ob es dieses Event überhaupt noch gibt?? Bei wem wurde denn reserviert?? Bei einen Veranstalter der erst diese Tage als solches einer wurde??? 

Sorry, aber ich schreibe mich gerade selber in Rage weil es mir vorkommt als sollten wir Boardies hier als Lückenbüßer eintreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



> Wie kann man ein Jahr vorher reservieren wenn es gar nicht feststeht ob es dieses Event überhaupt noch gibt??


Naja, weil das ein Riesenhickhack war, zuerst sollte es ja noch stattfinden (da werden dann die Stammangler gleich reserviert haben), dann wurde abgesagt, deswegen werden wohl trotzdem viele Stammangler nicht abgesagt haben, so dass einige (viele) der Kutter eben schon (fast) ausgebucht zur Veranstaltung kamen, als der neue Veranstalter das in die Hand nahm.

Das Anglerboard ist Partner zum informieren und für die Neuigkeiten, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Gert Tucholski (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

vollkommen Richtig! Ich fühle mich verarscht#6 

Aber jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Wollte zwar auch mal dahin

aber das lass ich mal besser.Außerdem habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen Stellplatz für meinen Wohnwagen ausmachen können! Ich finde keine Angebote.Wohnmobilstellplatz ist ja einer vorhanden aber Wohnwagen?
gruß
Gert


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Guter Tipp, für die welche sich "verarscht" fühlen:
Direkten Kontakt aufnehmen (www.dorschfestival-heiligenhafen.de )
Kommt meist mehr bei raus als wenn Ihr Euch hier in Vermutungen ergeht.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anglerboard ist Partner zum informieren und für *die Neuigkeiten*, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


 
Naja, leider wurdet ihr ja selbst recht spät informiert so das ihr die Info sehr spät/zu spät weiter geben konntet. Neuigkeiten sind nur welche wenn sie neu sind und nicht wie hier schon sehr alt :m 

Achja, das ihr nur zum informieren da seid hört sich hier aber ganz anders an:



> Das 10. Dorschfestival im Jahr 2007 soll in Zusammenarbeit mit den Kutterkapitänen, Angelfachgeschäften und *kompetenten Mitstreitern* wie zum Beispiel das „*Anglerboard*“, wieder langfristig zu dem größten Angelereignis an der deutschen Ostseeküste werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Man kann in jedem Filet Gräten suchen......................


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann in jedem Filet Gräten suchen......................


 
Ein Filet mit Gräten ist kein anständiges Filet


----------



## robi_N (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Also ich finde es nicht wirklich verwunderlich das das Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen Teilnehmer flaute verzeichnet.
Man hört ja immer mehr nur noch schlechte Sachen von den Booten da.
Ich habe ja schon mal in nem anderen Thread geschrieben das ich auch bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe.
Immer mehr Angler überlegen sich doch ob Sie anstatt zwei mal nach Heiligenhafen zu fahren nicht doch lieber ein mal nach Norwegen fahren. In Norwegen ist die Aussicht auf Fangerfolge doch viel höher. 
Ausserdem kann man sich in Norwegen meist in seinem eigenen Boot die stellen wo man angeln will selber aussuchen.

Also ich denke nicht das ich noch mal nach Heiligenhafen fahre. Ich war drei mal da. Einmal wurde meine Angeltour abgesagt und ich stand da und hatte ca. 150DM für ein Zugticket für nicht ausgegeben. Dann bein nächstenmal bleiben die Dorsche doch lieber im Meer als an Board zu kommen. Es wurden auf dem ganzen Boot nur einzelne Dorsche gefangen und viele Angler wie auch ich blieben Schneider.
Beim nächsten mal kam es mir vor als wäre der Kapitän betrunken. Also ich bin nicht dabei beim Dorschfestival!

Aber ich wünsche allen Anderen viel Spass und Petri Heil! Ich drück die Daumen das ihr ne menge fangt und die Tour spass macht. Ihr könnt ja dann mal berichten und mich vielleicht doch noch mal überzeugen das es in Heiligenhafen auch anders geht.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> Man hört ja immer mehr nur noch schlechte Sachen von den Booten da.


 
Naja, von denen man nur gutes hört (z.B. Hai IV und Karoline) sind ganz oder zumindest am Samstag ausgebucht. Ich kann auch behaupten das ich alle Kutter in Heilligen Hafen kenne da ich schon mind. 150 Touren von Heilligen Hafen aus gemacht habe. Im Moment ist die Hai IV mit Abstand der beste Kutter der von Heilligen Hafen rausfährt und dieser ist aber schon ohne uns Boardies ausgebucht. Es wäre fairer gewesen wenn die Kutter ausgelost würden (wie zu Anfangszeiten des Dorschfestivals) und auch die Plätze auf den Kuttern. Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Plätze im Heck und Bug auch schon alle reserviert wären. Und da wären doch paar Boardies herzlich Willkommen um die Seitenplätze noch auszufüllen. Wenn schon ein Festival dann auch Fair mit gleichen Bedingungen für ALLE Teilnehmer.

Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern beim Dorschfestival 2006 |wavey:


----------



## robi_N (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Mh dann machen wir unser eigenes Dorschfestival ne Woche später!

Heiligenhafen Anglerboard.de Dorschfestival 2006

Hört sich doch Hammer an oder?
Also von der Karolina habe ich auch schon gutes gehört. Dia Hai IV kenne ich gar nicht.

Gruß Robert


----------



## powercat (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

viele meinungen....

alle angler, die das dorschfestival regelmäßig besuchen wissen, dass man sich seit einiger zeit bei den reedereien (z.t. auf deren internetseiten) selber anmelden muss und nicht, wie früher, bei der kurverwaltung heiligenhafen.
wer sich also frühzeitig anmeldet, bekommt auch einen platz.
dass das diesjährige dorschfestival ausfallen sollte, hat ALLE angler geärgert, da ja schon alles organisiert war (anmeldung auf dem kutter, urlaub eingereicht, zimmer angemietet und..und..und...).
ich find es super, dass es die kapitäne geschafft haben, den event trotzdem stattfinden zu lassen.
für viele kutterangler ist das festival in heiligenhafen und die dorschtage in laboe ein fester termin im kalender und ich hoffe, dass wir auch dieses jahr alle zusammen wieder viel spass beim angeln und natürlich auch nachher im festzelt beim feiern haben werden.
gruß
udo (tuasg-solingen)

p.s. zum kollegen robi n
ich weiss ja nicht von welchen kuttern du schlechtes hörst??
aber es gibt auch gute kutter in hhafen, nur den fisch musst du schon selber fangen. wenn du in norwegen scheiss wetter hast, fährst du auch nicht raus.
wäre ein leichtes, sich mal über die wetterlage kundig zu machen. anruf beim kutterkapitän genügt meistens. und....schon lange gibt es auf see            0,0 promille. wäre ganz schön mutig dein mann am ruder !!


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				powercat schrieb:
			
		

> alle angler, die das dorschfestival regelmäßig besuchen wissen, dass man sich seit einiger zeit bei den reedereien (z.t. auf deren internetseiten) selber anmelden muss und nicht, wie früher, bei der kurverwaltung heiligenhafen.


 
Leider sind wir nicht alle regelmäßige Besucher vom Dorschfestival und sind somit auf Infos anderer (z.B. das Anglerboard) angewiesen. Ich wußte nicht das ich mir bei der Reederei einen Platz reservieren lassen kann. Also die Jungs die zuerst "ich bin dabei" geschrien haben, haben die Poleposition bekommen??? Dann Zweifel ich aber ganz stark an der Durchführung eines fairen Vergleichsangeln. 

Viel schlimmer aber finde ich das gerade das Anglerboard (der kompetente Mitstreiter) die Informationen zum Dorschfestival erst so spät bekommen hat. 



> ich find es super, dass es die kapitäne geschafft haben, den event trotzdem stattfinden zu lassen.


 
Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie Du!!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## powercat (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

den schwarzen peter des "drum kümmerns" muss sich die stadt heiligenhafen anziehen. wenn man mal überlegt, dass es vor einigen jahren einen eintrag ins guiness buch der rekorde gegeben hat (größte meeresangelveranstaltung mit über 800 teilnehmern!) und jetzt nur noch ca. 300-350 personen pro veranstaltungen da sind! irgendwann hat sich der kurprinz gedacht, wälze doch einmal die ganze (angler besorgen!) arbeit auf die kutter ab. ist doch viel weniger aufwand für die stadt! prima. 

zum thema platz aussuchen.
anmelden musst du dich immer schnell, egal wo.
in laboe musst du schon (wenn du einer der glücklichen leute bist, der schon mal da war und über post informiert wirst!) sehr kurze zeit nach posteingang deine anmeldung faxen, damit du als gruppe überhaut eine chance hast!
...und die plätze an bord werden jeden tag, nach ablegen neu verlost!!!
pro tag 2 plätze (bei vollem boot - ca. 12 plätze weiterrutschen, damit jeder einmal einen "guten" und "weniger gut" platz bekommt. also: FAIR!

und, wer mal öfter (auch so mal von hh aus fährt) wird immer wieder feststellen....(fast) alle kutter treffen sich im laufe des tages auf dem ein oder anderen "fangplatz".


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



> zum thema platz aussuchen.
> anmelden musst du dich immer schnell, egal wo.


 
Nö, beim DMV hat man genug Zeit um sich anzumelden. 



> ...und die plätze an bord werden jeden tag, nach ablegen neu verlost!!!
> pro tag 2 plätze (bei vollem boot - ca. 12 plätze weiterrutschen, damit jeder einmal einen "guten" und "weniger gut" platz bekommt. also: FAIR!


 
Dann gehts ja noch... Zwar immer noch nicht ganz Fait aber immerhin :m 



> und, wer mal öfter (auch so mal von hh aus fährt) wird immer wieder feststellen....(fast) alle kutter treffen sich im laufe des tages auf dem ein oder anderen "fangplatz".


 
Genau... nur fast alle |rolleyes  Und ich bin nicht von HH aus gefahren sondern von SH |supergri 

Ich war beim 1. Dorschfestival dabei und da sind so einige Kutter auf der Strecke geblieben da der Wind nämlich ganz gut geblasen hat. Beim 1. Event waren auch noch viele kleinere Kutter dabei und die hatten gar keine Chance den größeren Kuttern zu folgen. 

Hab ich ganz vergessen.... |welcome:  on Board.


----------



## robi_N (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				powercat schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. zum kollegen robi n
> ich weiss ja nicht von welchen kuttern du schlechtes hörst??
> aber es gibt auch gute kutter in hhafen, nur den fisch musst du schon selber fangen. wenn du in norwegen scheiss wetter hast, fährst du auch nicht raus.
> wäre ein leichtes, sich mal über die wetterlage kundig zu machen. anruf beim kutterkapitän genügt meistens. und....schon lange gibt es auf see 0,0 promille. wäre ganz schön mutig dein mann am ruder !!




Hi Udo,

also erst mal lag es nicht an der Wetterlage sondern daran das die Tour nicht ausgebucht war. Das eine Tour nicht ausgebucht ist weiss ich aber nicht erst ein paar Stunden bevor es los geht. Ich hatte extra noch zwei Tage vorher angerufen und gefragt wie es aussieht und ob die Tour klar geht was ganz klar bejat wurde. So hätten wir das geklärt. 
Ich drehe ja niemandem einen Strick aus nem beschissenen Wetter.

Ausserdem habe ich in einigen Threads hier im Board gelesen das einige Leute das gefühl haben das der Kapitän von dem ein oder anderen Kutter betrunken ist. Ausserdem kann ich sagen das der Kapitän auf meinem Boot getrunken hat. Da ging morgens um 10Uhr die Berensen Flasche rum und da hat der sich auch schon was getrunken. Ist ja nicht so das ich mir hier irgend nen Scheiss ausdenke!

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das es da "NUR" schlechte Kutter gibt. Ich bin mir sogar 100% sicher das es da auch ne ganze menge gute Kutter gibt, nur habe ich davon noch keinen erwischt. Was ja auch gut und gerne meine Schuld ist weil ich mich nicht richtig erkundigt habe.

Mir ist auch klar das ich die Fische selber fangen muss. Das ist ja kein Thema. Aber ich denke das ich das schon hin bekomme.
Wenn es nicht einfach ein scheiss Tag ist wo die Fische einfach nicht wollen.

So noch was. Ich habe ausserdem das Interesse geäussert mich doch bitte über "gute" Kutter zu informieren um mir das Thema Heiligenhafen wieder etwas schmackhafter zu machen. Daraufhin habe ich mich auch mit einem sehr netten Menschen hier von Board über "gute" aber auch "schlechte" Kutter unterhalten. Unter anderem als gute Boote die Hai IV die ich noch nicht mal kannte. Das kannst Du dir ja alles mal durch lesen. Vielleicht erkennst Du dann das ich Heiligenhafen nicht schlecht machen wollte, sondern einfach meine schlechte Erfahrung mitgeteilt habe wozu ich denke ich mal auch gut und gerne das Recht habe.

So jetzt kannst Du weiter mit mir schimpfen wenn Du willst ;-)!

Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall noch nen schönen Abend und ich hoffe das Du mein anliegen jetzt besser verstehst.

Gruß aus Aachen der robi_N


----------



## robi_N (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				powercat schrieb:
			
		

> den schwarzen peter des "drum kümmerns" muss sich die stadt heiligenhafen anziehen. wenn man mal überlegt, dass es vor einigen jahren einen eintrag ins guiness buch der rekorde gegeben hat (größte meeresangelveranstaltung mit über 800 teilnehmern!) und jetzt nur noch ca. 300-350 personen pro veranstaltungen da sind! irgendwann hat sich der kurprinz gedacht, wälze doch einmal die ganze (angler besorgen!) arbeit auf die kutter ab. ist doch viel weniger aufwand für die stadt! prima.



Noch ne Frage dazu. Wie kommt es denn zu diesem krassen Rückgang an interessenten? Wenn es den 800 Teilnehmern doch so toll gefallen hätte wärem die doch die Vollgejahre mit noch nem Kollegen im Schlepptau wieder hin gekommen.


----------



## Wiagra1 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

@ Robi_N


Ausserdem habe ich in einigen Threads hier im Board gelesen das einige Leute das gefühl haben das der Kapitän von dem ein oder anderen Kutter betrunken ist. Ausserdem kann ich sagen das der Kapitän auf meinem Boot getrunken hat. Da ging morgens um 10Uhr die Berensen Flasche rum und da hat der sich auch schon was getrunken. Ist ja nicht so das ich mir hier irgend nen Scheiss ausdenke!

??????? Ich denke mal dass das vom Kapitäne eine nette Geste sein sollte! 
Aber klaro... da wird dann gleich wieder geschrieben dass die Kapitäne besoffen sind! 
Egal... du hast diese Erfahrung gemacht... und es ist wirklich dein gutes Recht dies mitzuteilen!​ 

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das es da "NUR" schlechte Kutter gibt. Ich bin mir sogar 100% sicher das es da auch ne ganze menge gute Kutter gibt, nur habe ich davon noch keinen erwischt. Was ja auch gut und gerne meine Schuld ist weil ich mich nicht richtig erkundigt habe.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht richtig sich bei andren Leuten über Kutter zu informieren! Jeder hat was andres auszusetzen... dem passt der Kaffee nicht... der andre meckert weil das Bier zu warm ist... der andre regt sich auf weil kein Fisch da war! Halllloooo???? 
Macht euch doch selber ein Bild von den Kuttern incl. Mannschaft! 
Ich bin Stammangler auf dem Seeteufel... Ich würde aber niemals auf die Idee kommen zu jemanden zu sagen ... dieser Kutter ist perfekt und die andren sind nur Müll! Sämtliche Kaptiäne in Heiligenhafen geben sich Mühe Fisch zu finden! Denen ist es doch auch lieber sie hatten nen bomben Tag als so ein Mist mit ein paar Fischen am Tag!​ 

Gebt dem neuen Veranstalter eine Chance! 
Es war nämlich wirklich für ihn ganz schön schwer sich gegen die Stadt Heiligenhafen durchzusetzen und das Dorschfestival so zu organisieren wie es viele Angler gewohnt sind! 

Grüsse


----------



## Dakota (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren immer in Heiligenhafen auf dem Dorschfestival. Und jedes Jahr wurden die Angler unzufriedener mit der Organisation, dem Rahmenprogramm und auch den zu gewinnenden Preisen. Auch viele Sponsoren haben sich deswegen zurückgezogen. Während es in Laboe einen Reisegutschein für eine Angelreise gibt, bekommt man in Haihafen "nur" einen Blechpott. Klar, Preise sind nicht alles, aber ein Anreiz (man hat ja auch viele Kosten) ist es schon. Zu den Kuttern kann ich nur sagen, ich fahre seit über 15 Jahren von Heiligenhafen aus und wirklich "schlechte" Kutter gibt es nicht. Alle geben sich Mühe Fisch zu finden,(die leben davon) und wenn keiner da ist, nützt das alles nichts. Und wer welchen "Luxus" an Bord braucht, muß jeder selbst entscheiden!


----------



## Klaus S. (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Wiagra1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt dem neuen Veranstalter eine Chance!
> Es war nämlich wirklich für ihn ganz schön schwer sich gegen die Stadt Heiligenhafen durchzusetzen und das Dorschfestival so zu organisieren wie es viele Angler gewohnt sind!


 
Klar geben wir ihn eine Chance wenn er das alte und gute Konzept wiedererleben läßt welches zu den Anfangszeiten des Festivals hunderte von Anglern und zig Besucher nach Heilligen Hafen geführt hat. 

Alleine schon das fast alle Kutter ausgebucht sind von Teilnehmern aus früheren Veranstaltungen wiederspricht dem alten Konzept mit Chancengleichheit. Schau dir doch nur mal die PS-Zahlen der einzelnen Kutter und deren Höchstgeschwindigkeit an und dann sage mir das die Kutter alle gleich schnell am Fisch sind. Die Kapitäne möchten doch alle gerne das von ihren Kutter der Sieger des Festivals kommt und so werden sie bestimmt nicht auf die Kutter warte die 1 oder 2 Knoten weniger an Fahrt aufnehmen können. Wer zuerst am Dorschschwarm ist, hat nunmal die größeren Chancen. 

Ich hab auch nichts gegen die anderen Kutter auszusetzen, nur gibt sich der eine oder andere Kapitän mehr Mühe "seine Angler" an den Fisch zu bringen. Und der Service (hiermit ist das Gaffen und nicht der Getränkeservice) ist nunmal auch nicht überall gleich. Ich bin auch kein Sauberkeitsfanatiker aber ein einigermaßen sauberes Klo erwarte ich eben bei den Fahrpreisen. Und das ist leider nicht auf jeden Kutter so. Es gibt auch ein Kutter bei dem eine "süße Lady" mitfährt und wenn du diese mal beim Brötchen schmieren gesehen hast dann vergeht dir alles. Auch diese "Kleinigkeiten" machen aus einen Angelkutter einen guten oder schlechten Kutter. 

*Zum Thema Alkohol: Ich habe noch NIE einen betrunkenen Kapitän auf der Brücke erlebt. *


----------



## Dakota (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Ach ja, und es wäre super wenn Ihr Euch zahlreich zum Festival anmeldet! Was die Kapitäne und der neue Veranstalter da auf die Beine gestellt haben, verdient echt Respekt!! Und vieleicht kann man das dann ja auch mit einem Boardietreffen verbinden!? Könnte lustig werden,oder?


----------



## Dakota (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Äh, Klaus.S. Dorschschwarm?? Das ist doch ein Begriff aus der Vergangenheit,oder? )
Ich fahre 1-2 mal im Monat mit dem Kutter raus, und die Zeit der Dorschschwärme ist leider lange vorbei. Der Kapitän fährt nur die Ihm bekannten Stellen nach GPS an und hofft, das da noch einige Einzelgänger oder Grüppchen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Wiagra1 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Schau dir doch nur mal die PS-Zahlen der einzelnen Kutter und deren Höchstgeschwindigkeit an und dann sage mir das die Kutter alle gleich schnell am Fisch sind. Die Kapitäne möchten doch alle gerne das von ihren Kutter der Sieger des Festivals kommt und so werden sie bestimmt nicht auf die Kutter warte die 1 oder 2 Knoten weniger an Fahrt aufnehmen können. Wer zuerst am Dorschschwarm ist, hat nunmal die größeren Chancen. 

Da geb ich dir ja eigentlich prinzipiell recht! Nur mir persönlich ist es so was von egal ob ich nun 10 Minuten ehr angeln kann oder später! Es wäre schön wenn mehrere so denken würden! Aber kann man nichts machen! 
Ausserdem geht es ja nicht da drum wer zuerst im Fanggebiet ist, sondern wer nun tatsächlich den grössten da rauszieht! (Oder fängt man die grossen jetzt nur noch morgens bei der 1. Drift???????)​ 
Und der Service (hiermit ist das Gaffen und nicht der Getränkeservice) ist nunmal auch nicht überall gleich.

Da hast du auch wieder recht...! Nur... denke mal ein bisschen...
z.b. die Hai... die haben den Kapitän... einen Smutje... und noch jemanden der normalerweise den Kiosk macht! D.h. wenn mal viele Gaffdorsche da sind... haben die 3 Mann zur Verfügung die Gaffen können! 
Auf dem Seeteufel z.b. gibt es nun mal NUR den Kapitän... und wenn vorne einer schreit... hinten einer... und zu allem überfluss auch noch einer in der mitte?!?!?! Soll er sich 3-teilen??? 

Das waren jetzt nur beispiele!​ 
Es gibt auch ein Kutter bei dem eine "süße Lady" mitfährt und wenn du diese mal beim Brötchen schmieren gesehen hast dann vergeht dir alles. Auch diese "Kleinigkeiten" machen aus einen Angelkutter einen guten oder schlechten Kutter. 

???? Da weiss ich doch ganz genau wen du meinst...! Wie willst du denn 
zusehen wenn die Brötchen schmiert??? Da musst du ja schon durch Wände gucken können! 
Und wie ich diese "süsse Lady" kenne... sie ist so was von sauber!​


----------



## Wiagra1 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Äh, Klaus.S. Dorschschwarm?? Das ist doch ein Begriff aus der Vergangenheit,oder? )
Ich fahre 1-2 mal im Monat mit dem Kutter raus, und die Zeit der Dorschschwärme ist leider lange vorbei. Der Kapitän fährt nur die Ihm bekannten Stellen nach GPS an und hofft, das da noch einige Einzelgänger oder Grüppchen unterwegs sind.



Danke Dakota... ich dachte schon es gibt hier überhaupt niemanden dem das aufgefallen ist!


----------



## Klaus S. (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Wiagra1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem geht es ja nicht da drum wer zuerst im Fanggebiet ist, sondern wer nun tatsächlich den grössten da rauszieht! (Oder fängt man die grossen jetzt nur noch morgens bei der 1. Drift???????)


 
NEIN *aber *die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer....



> Auf dem Seeteufel z.b. gibt es nun mal NUR den Kapitän... und wenn vorne einer schreit... hinten einer... und zu allem überfluss auch noch einer in der mitte?!?!?! Soll er sich 3-teilen???


 
Wieder NEIN *aber *ist dieser Käpatin nicht selber Schuld wenn er keine Leute einstellt und somit auch weniger Fahrgäste hat da der Service fehlt??? Hier beißt sich die Katze selber im Schwanz...



> ???? Da weiss ich doch ganz genau wen du meinst...! Wie willst du denn
> zusehen wenn die Brötchen schmiert??? Da musst du ja schon durch Wände gucken können!
> 
> Und wie ich diese "süsse Lady" kenne... sie ist so was von sauber!​


 
Ich glaube kaum das du weißt wem ich meine!!! Ansonsten würdest du anders drüber denken. Achja, die Brötchen wurden auf den Tresen geschmiert!!! Dieser Vorfall ist jedoch schon 6 Jahre her aber es hat muir gereicht um zu sagen das ich da nicht mehr mitfahre.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Wiagra1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre 1-2 mal im Monat mit dem Kutter raus, und die Zeit der Dorschschwärme ist leider lange vorbei. Der Kapitän fährt nur die Ihm bekannten Stellen nach GPS an und hofft, das da noch einige Einzelgänger oder Grüppchen unterwegs sind.


 
Solltest mal den Kutter wechseln :m :m :m


----------



## Wiagra1 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN *aber *die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer....
> 
> ach so... na ja...! Dann Angel ich jetzt nur noch morgens! |kopfkrat
> Cool... da hat man dann wenigstens mehr Zeit für die Gemeinschaft
> ...


 
ist ja eigentlich wurscht wer oder wie oder was... ich finde die hygiene auf allen schiffen gut!


----------



## Wiagra1 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest mal den Kutter wechseln :m :m :m


 
wie?? es gibt sie doch noch??? Die grossen Schwärme??? 
Welcher Kutter findet sie denn????
Erzähl???


----------



## powercat (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

hallo zusammen.
erst einmal ein dankeschön an klaus für das „welcome“ auf`m board.
aber nun mal wieder zum thema hh und festival 06. 
habe jetzt den ganzen tag mal in eure kommentare reingeschaut.....
unglaublich, was alles aus einer meldung von einem fast ausgefallenem dorschfestival in hhafen werden kann!
kutter werden bewertet, gut oder schlecht gemacht, urteile über hygiene, dosensuppen, gaffer, mannschaftsstärken und und und boah.............
unglaublich.
ich hoffe ich darf hier für mich abschließen sagen:
-          hut ab vor den kapitänen und allen anderen leuten, die es geschafft haben das festival stattfinden zu lassen.
-          boardies sollen sicherlich keine lückenfüller sein, bin ja selbst einer, wenn auch noch nicht so lang aktiv
-         robert: will sicherlich niemals streiten, hoffe wir sehen uns mal zu einer angelveranstaltung in hhafen, bei schönen dorschen, schönem wetter, einem angenehmen kutter und ein paar leckeren bierchen! gute kutter gibt es )


und .... jeder sucht sich seinen kutter sowieso selber aus!
der eine braucht leckeres essen, der andere ne nette man(n)schaft (die auch deinen namen kennt, wenn du schon ein paar mal da warst), nen sauberes klo oder einfach nur menschlichkeit. Nen kapitän, der dir auch mal sagt „mensch udo, geh noch nen bier trinken, es dauert noch 19 min“ oder “wie, immer noch ohne fisch? J streng dich mal an!“ oder „heute is ne angelfahrt, und keine fangfahrt  J“
jedem das seine. ich, für mich habe meinen kutter gefunden!
In diesem sinne
Petri und ein super dorschfestival 2006!


----------



## Fish&Chips (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Hallo zusammen,

nach meiner Information sind alle Kutter beim letzten Festival mit "gleicher" Geschwindigkeit rausgefahren, wegen der besagten Chancengleichheit. Dieses trifft aber mit Sicherheit nicht mehr zu, ab einer bestimmten Entfernung oder nach der ersten Drift, wie auch immer#c . 
Ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei, da sich auf dem Kutter (Hai IV) eine sehr gute Gemeinschaft gebildet hat (viele aus den letzten Jahren; es sind aber nie alle Plätze ausgebucht, da immer neue Gesichter dabei sind). Es herrscht ein gesunder "Kampf" zwischen den Kuttern, der auch einen gewissen Reiz ausmacht. Sollten die Kapitäne bei der Organisation mithelfen, kann das nur Vorteile haben, da sie wissen wie wir feiern wollen...:m 
Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall antun. Und DANACH werde ich erst meine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## Wiagra1 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

@ powercat....

das wollte ich doch die ganze Zeit damit sagen...! 

Kutter bewerten ist eine schwierige Angelegenheit... jeder hat SEIN Schiff... 
es soll aber noch welche geben denen es egal ist auf welchem Kutter... 
Hauptsache auf See und ein paar Fische rausziehen! 

Dass ihr aber ja nicht wieder so viel abräumt wie letztes Jahr! *frechgrins*


----------



## Dakota (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Das mit der guten Gemeinschaft auf der Hai 4 stimmt hundertprozentig. Es hat schon seinen Grund das jedes Jahr (fast) immer die gleichen Leute an Bord sind(und abends im Festzelt auch zusammen sitzen!). Ach ja, Fish&Chips, dann sehen wir uns ja dieses Jahr und trinken hoffentlich mal ein Bier zusammen! Wie erkennen wir uns denn? Nelke im Knopfloch? ) Wenn Du schon länger mit der Hai fährst suche den Dorschkönig 2004 mit der Tuasg Mütze, der gibt dann einen aus!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Wiagra1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kutter bewerten ist eine schwierige Angelegenheit...


 
Ist zwar schwierig aber nicht unmöglich....
Gerade hier im Board tauscht man doch seine Erfahrungen über den einen oder andern Angelkutter aus. Dafür ist ein Forum nunmal gedacht.
Es gibt Leute die fahren hunderte von Kilometern und dann möchten sie doch gerne das der Kapitän sich zumindest Mühe gibt an den Fisch zu kommen. Wenn kein Fisch da ist kann der Kapitän nichts machen aber wenn er da ist muß er sie auch finden, das ist nunmal sein Job. 
Warum wird hier wohl immer wieder die Hai IV genannt?? Weil alle, die dort schonmal mitgefahren sind, merken das sich der Kapitän stets Mühe gibt. Dies Gefühl hat man nunmal nicht auf jeden Kutter.


----------



## Wiagra1 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar schwierig aber nicht unmöglich....
> Gerade hier im Board tauscht man doch seine Erfahrungen über den einen oder andern Angelkutter aus. Dafür ist ein Forum nunmal gedacht.
> Es gibt Leute die fahren hunderte von Kilometern und dann möchten sie doch gerne das der Kapitän sich zumindest Mühe gibt an den Fisch zu kommen. Wenn kein Fisch da ist kann der Kapitän nichts machen aber wenn er da ist muß er sie auch finden, das ist nunmal sein Job.
> Warum wird hier wohl immer wieder die Hai IV genannt?? Weil alle, die dort schonmal mitgefahren sind, merken das sich der Kapitän stets Mühe gibt. Dies Gefühl hat man nunmal nicht auf jeden Kutter.


 
Moin Klaus S.

geb ich dir recht... Aber... ich bin und bleib der Meinung die Sympathie sehr viel ausmacht! 

Aber gut das du sagst das der Job vom Kapitän "Fisch finden" ist! 
na ja... und den Kutter zu den Fangplätzen bringen und natürlich auch wieder zurück! 
aber was ich hier schon gelesen hab... das ist erschreckend! Hier wurde über einen Kapitän geschrieben dass er bei der Rückfahrt nicht geholfen hat den Fang zu filetieren?!?!?! #q 
Das meine ich ... !!! Ist das denn eine Aufgabe die er machen muss! 
Ich denke auf den Kuttern gibt es genügend die da gerne dabei helfen! 
Aber zack... erst mal eine schlechte Bewertung!


----------



## Dorschluder!!! (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Hallo Boardies,
habe gerade Eure Beiträge gelesen und kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!!!
Ich bin eine "Angelbraut" und stelle mich nicht so an wegen schmutzigen Klos (habt Ihr auch schonmal daran gedacht, das die Klos vor Abfahrt geputzt worden sind und von den Anglern benutzt und nicht wieder sauber hinterlassen werden. Desweiteren kann ich nur zu dem Service am Bord sagen, dass ich noch keinen wirklich schlechten Kutter erlebt habe und wir (Verein) schon seit mehreren Jahren in Laboe und Heiligen Hafen mit rausfahren. Jeder Kutter hat seine Stärken und Schwächen.
Zur Anmeldung kann ich nur sagen, es liegt an jedem selber, wie, wo und wann er sich über so ein Event informiert (in der heutigen Zeit dürfte das doch kein Problem mehr darstellen, z.B. Internet, Fachpresse ......)
Es geht ja schlussendlich nicht nur darum die Masse an Fisch zu fangen, sondern mit netten Leuten zu wetteifern, ein paar Bier zu trinken und Spass zu haben und das schöne daran ist, jedes Jahr wieder die gleichen netten Leute zu treffen (oder neue kennen zu lernen)!!! 

Nicht nur hart am Fisch, .... sondern auch am Tisch (INSIDER!!!!)


----------



## Klaus S. (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				Dorschluder!!! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> habe gerade Eure Beiträge gelesen und kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!!!


 
Aha... ;+ 



> Zur Anmeldung kann ich nur sagen, es liegt an jedem selber, wie, wo und wann er sich über so ein Event informiert (in der heutigen Zeit dürfte das doch kein Problem mehr darstellen, z.B. Internet, Fachpresse ......)


 
Natütlich kann man sich informieren wenn man überhaupt weiß das solch Event stattfindet!! Wenn du dir alles in Ruhe durchgelesen hast dann wirst du erkennen das ich überhaupt nicht wußte das dieses Festival überhaupt noch stattfindet. Als ich schlußendlich davon erfahren habe waren die meisten Kutter schon ausgebucht. Das war eigentlich das einzige was ich moniert habe da das Anglerboard vom Veanstalter als Partner aufgeführt wird. Warum wurde nicht das Anglerboard schon viel früher informiert??? Aber ich hab nun auch kein Bock drauf das alles nochmal durch zu kauen.

Auch dir ein |welcome: on Board. 

Komisch, du bist schon der 2. neue Boardie der sein erstes Posting in diesen Trööt schreibt und versucht alle Kutter Gleich zu stellen. |rolleyes


----------



## Wiagra1 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Es geht ja schlussendlich nicht nur darum die Masse an Fisch zu fangen, sondern mit netten Leuten zu wetteifern, ein paar Bier zu trinken und Spass zu haben und das schöne daran ist, jedes Jahr wieder die gleichen netten Leute zu treffen (oder neue kennen zu lernen)!!! 

Cool... da denkt jemand genauso wie ich! |wavey:


----------



## tidecutter (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

mir war das schon immer total suspekt, wie man sich so zum de..en machen kann, wenn man auf solchen "wer hat den längsten, dicksten oder sonst was - veranstaltungen mitmacht, sich als "sieger" solch merkwürdigen blechpott in die hand drücken läßt und sich dann alle freuen. ich würde an solch einer veranstaltung aus prinzip nicht teilnehmen!


----------



## Wiagra1 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> mir war das schon immer total suspekt, wie man sich so zum de..en machen kann, wenn man auf solchen "wer hat den längsten, dicksten oder sonst was - veranstaltungen mitmacht, sich als "sieger" solch merkwürdigen blechpott in die hand drücken läßt und sich dann alle freuen. ich würde an solch einer veranstaltung aus prinzip nicht teilnehmen!


 
Moin tidecutter....

ich halte auch nichts von diesen Blechdingern... aber ich finde die Gemeinschaft (egal ob auf den Kuttern oder Abends im Zelt) einfach nur 
überragend! 
Man trifft Leute die man das ganze Jahr über vielleicht 1 oder 2 mal sieht... oder man lernt ebend neue Angelkumpels kennen! 
So wie es Dorschluder schon gesagt hat! 
Einfach nur schön!


----------



## Fish&Chips (20. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

@Dakota
nah, wenn du dann den Dorschprinzen 2005 nicht kennst...wir haben sogar beim (Hai IV) Wintercup im selben Haus übernachtet...übrigens schöne Grusse von Susanne (die mit den "schwulen blauen" Jigs)#h ! Bier geht klar. Sind ab 18.5 wieder da (evtl. sogar gleiches Haus. Günther will sich darum kümmern).

Bei dieser Veranstaltung geht es mir jedenfalls darum, die Angelgemeinschft zu genießen, dort kennengelernte Angelkollegen wieder zu sehen, und weitere Leute kennen zu lernen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Es ist geht um unser Hobby = ANGEL und nicht um den Pokal. 
Klar ist es schön auch mal einen großen Dorsch zu fangen (@all=stimmt's?!)|rolleyes 
Aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Drumherum macht doch das Angeln erst richtig perfekt...:l


----------



## KlickerHH (21. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Moin zusammen,

gibt es noch Plätze????

Gruß Klicker


----------



## Wiagra1 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*



			
				KlickerHH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> gibt es noch Plätze????
> 
> Gruß Klicker


 
Auf´n Seeteufel sind bestimmt noch Plätze frei!!!!!!!!!   #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt*

Ja, es gibt noch Plätze:

Neueste Info:
30 Einzelplätze für nur Freitag und ca. 20 Doppelplätze für Freitag u. Samstag frei.

Info ist vom 08.04.


----------

